# Rebuilding the Powerglide for E.V. use.



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

The rebuild of a transmission actually starts when it is still in the vehicle. 

It begins when you first get the idea that your trusty box is not well. Any drive-ability information adds to the rebuilding process by helping you decide what needs the most attention.

In this case we know that reverse works but it slips in both forward gears.

Since they use different pressure apply passages, it is safe to assume that it has damage in at least two separate spots.

OK, Lets pull the transmission:
Drain the fluid by removing the pan (or drain plug).
Disconnect the coolant lines. 
Disconnect the linkage and driveshaft.

We are pulling the AC50 motor with the transmission:
Disconnect all wiring, primary, control and encoder/thermister.

We have no hood to remove, So Attach the lift chains and tighten it up to the point of lifting the car (looking at the frame for reference).

At this time we can disconnect the rear transmission mount bolts as well as the front motor mounts and mid mounts if so equipped.

Gently lift and guide the unit out.

Separate the Powerglide from the motor unit and take it outside.

Always clean the outside before opening up the internals.

End of part one----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## eBEEMER (May 3, 2012)

I need to know this stuff, so will be looking forward to parts 2,3 etc, but what I really need to know is how to modify an original Powerglide for an ev. This may have been covered in another thread, but I haven't seen it. Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

try here

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/building-ev-powerglide-transmission-77105.html

This is mine in kind of a recap. There are a lot of small things left out to keep it brief. The blog is for me to put in all of the small things that I remember. 

Miz


----------



## eBEEMER (May 3, 2012)

Thanks Miz.Just what I needed


----------

